# Schraubensatz Norco Shore 2 2010



## der371er (25. August 2016)

Hallo Leute, 
ich brauche dringen einen neuen Schraubensatz(also alle Schrauben bzw. Bolzen der Umlenkung) und neue Lager für mein Norco Shore 2 von 2010. Mein Hauptrahmen ist neu und erst vor kurzen getauscht worden(zwecks einer Rückrufaktion). Ein Teil meiner Schwinge ist mir vor kurzen gebrochen, zum Glück bekomm ich die getauscht. Jetzt brauch ich aber auch die Schrauben neu da der Vorbesitzer die Schrauben verwürgt hat. Danke schon mal für euere Hilfe


----------

